# HOW DID P-FURY GET STARTED????



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

I was just thinking while I was cutting the grass. How exactly did P-FURY get started, and who in fact started this site?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon started the site back in the day to host a mouse feeding video. Then the crazy idea of starting up a forum board came about...and the rest is what we call _history..._


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

2muchpimpjuic said:


> I was just thinking while I was cutting the grass. How exactly did P-FURY get started, and who in fact started this site?


 It started from a thought...


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

a very good thought----i freaken love this site


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon started the site back in the day to host a mouse feeding video. Then the crazy idea of starting up a forum board came about...and the rest is what we call _history..._


 That vid is amazing! That's how I first got interested in keeping P's


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

i love history don't you?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon started the site back in the day to host a mouse feeding video. Then the crazy idea of starting up a forum board came about...and the rest is what we call _history..._


 Where's those freakin sensitive folks who dissaprove of fighting fish and finally read how this site was originally started! This should be a kick in the nuts for them!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i wonder what number am i, in the order or joining this site....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, the funny thing is this board didnt start as many of the 1000's popping up nowadays did.

I had never been to any fish sites or forum boards. I was at work and bored and wanted to host me and cfr3's mouse video. I thought it was awesome and wanted to see if I could get some buzz on the Internet for it. I was travelling at the time and experiencing long, lonely and bored nights in hotels. So what I did was register a domain name and get hosting. I was sitting in my cube and I showed my boss the video. This was in October of 2002. He thought it was awesome and when I showed it to him, I quoted Road Trip and said "UNLEASH THE FURY [Mitch]". So he ran in one day and was like "Dude, I got it, Piranha-Fury.com!!!!". I registered it that day and made a small site just to host the video. Then I was bored and wanted to mess around with web applications and found the program Ikonboard and loaded it up. I was doing it all out of curiosity for web applications and the like.

Well next thing you know a few people started showing up and posting. I only wanted the forum to be people talking about the video they saw buit it grew into something more. PIRANHAKING and SHOW_ME_THE_TEETH and a bunch of others took the board and it became an outlet for advice. About January of 2003 I decided to really cultivate this thing into a world class method of information exchange.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

that is amazing. thank u Xenon!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I came to this site when it was in its origonal production mode. At that time they only had the Piranha mouse feeding video posted and the site was but a skeleton of what it is today. Like a foundation to a great and powerful tower of informational structure, the site grew into what it is today. If I has joined when it was origonally created I would probably have been banned earlier, but at least I could say I was one of the origonal members. Its by far the best and most intersting fish site on the internet.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

"show me the teeth" was promoting this site everywere, I heard about it on another board and decided to join. Im glad I did.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dan is a cool cat.. too bad he aint into fish that much anymore.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenons lying.. Here's the true deal. Its very vintage and may consider it the pre-birth before PFury!!!

Check it out.. just dont tell Xenon









Pre Birth of PFury


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mike you da man!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ole the good days... when there was only like 5 members....those were the days..when dan use to ask me"what are are you "fish and game" lmao...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well remember when that person whoever it was now posted that we all at P-fury were so sick and retarded giving our P's live feeders and mice? LMAO


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

xenon all i gotta say is........


----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

In the immortal words of Wayne and Garth:

"We're not worthy, we're scum, we suck!"


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think it is a good story. Some people went off and promoted the site on other sites without my knowledge. I think there was a post long ago about the video on Predatory Fish. *searching for it*

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...=0&#entry145096

This is what PFury V1 looked like:

http://web.archive.org/web/20021126143323/...ranha-fury.com/



> Piranha-Fury welcomes our newest member codo making a total of 83 registered members.
> Piranha-Fury has a total of 113 posts (96 replies to 17 Topics)
> Most users ever online was 8 on Nov. 21 2002,2:24


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy crap


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

here is an old skool SMTT ad:

http://pub227.ezboard.com/fpiranhainfofrm5...opicID=38.topic


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

here is some asian site with a link on it: http://comic3.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/ymag/1050866327/561-660


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Mike do you still have a list with the our original number when we joined? It used to be displayed.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

armac said:


> Mike do you still have a list with the our original number when we joined? It used to be displayed.


 If you click on your name and look at the URL the last thing it says is "showuser=#" that # is supposedly supposed to be the order. But the REAL order I believe got mixed up. According to your profile your user number 17. When I registered I was user 131 now Im 105. I too was brought here from SMTT.

Eric- He did get out of the hobby, but it wasnt because he lost interest. He just lost the time to take care of his fish.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I found Pirahna Fury while I was looking on Predatory Fish website. There was a guy, I don't remember who, that posted saying that he had won a pic of the month contest. I clicked on the link that he gave and I have been hooked ever since. Thank you whoever you were!!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i understand where he was ccoming from lol. Remeber his last purcahase? IT was too big to house in any tank!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i understand where he was ccoming from lol. Remeber his last purcahase? IT was too big to house in any tank!


He got rid of that "big purchase"...he now has just his snake.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Mike do you still have a list with the our original number when we joined? It used to be displayed.
> ...


 says im user 20


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

how is Xenon user 175 then?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I baned him then he rejoined under a new name after he hacked his way back into the system

Damn Xenon!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


 Its messed up...Its only correct for those that joined after the switch from ikonboard to Invision, I believe.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kory said:


> how is Xenon user 175 then?


 Like mentioned earlier, all accounts that were before the switch from ikonboard to Invision somehow got renumbered.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I found it on google probably a year and like 4 months ago. But i registered and everything and i have like 100 posts and took a little break and forgot my password and my user name. So i just made a new 1. xenon may i ask how much it costs for the web space of this site? and other fees u pay. It would be interesting to find out considering how many people spam the same exact picks 9 times in 1 thread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It costs a pretty


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

very nice.... you even added in that picture... i like that...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just stumbled onto this thread looking for past members and trying to get a feel for the site more. On a ironic note I wanted to create a thread asking just the same thing or ask about past members when I found this. I have heard alot of people ask about the site's early years and I feel that this answered all the questions I had so I am going to post in here to bring it back to the forefront of the thread pile.
Thanks Xenon for making a truly excellent website as I have said numerous amount of times. This is the best one I feel I have ever had the pleasure of being a part of. It must make you really proud to see where it has gotten to and the achievement of becoming the sole holder of the BEST PIRANHA INFORMATION SOURCE IN THE WORLD. So in a way this post is for you brother so that a new "generation" understands and knows where this site came from and the maturity it has devolped from it's "adolescent"years.

Quick Edit: Check out the date on the post before mine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol this thread is well cool.

i came across the site on another board called grimreefers. it was dedicated to SW predatory fish. 
it was my early days of interest into p's

i love this site. and its not just for piranha keepers. great for other fw fish keepers and sw lovers


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

HAHAHA I knew once people seen this it would start getting posted in YEeeeeeeeHAAAAaaaaa!!!!!!
Mission Acomplished!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon started the site *back in the day* to host a mouse feeding video. Then the crazy idea of starting up a forum board came about...and the rest is what we call _history..._


Whoa this thread is a blast from the past! Its funny that even back then Karen referred to the forum being started "back in the day". After about a week of combing the internet for info on p keeping, I found the site by accident. It was my first experience with internet forums. Since then I have joined a few other forums, but this is the only that I have stuck with.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

some of the original members on here were also on grimreefers.

these are the two site ive stuck with over the years. unfortunatley grimreefers got shut down and intergrated with monsterfishkeepers.com

although it seems that xenon has kinda disappered recently. hope hes ok.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the old site pictures and the O.G style of pictures and look. I am so glad to have found this to further understand where this hobby came from and to better appreciate the hard work of so many that have made it what it was today!!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i remember that i never joined at that point cause i was still living with my parents and in school and i rarely ever went on the internet for anything until early 2003 that's when i got addicted to sitting on my ass and jerkin off to porn sites...and in dec. 03 i finally joined!

good sh*t xenon! thanks a lot for everything. i'm still gonna donate tier1 im waiting for some things to go through but i haven't forgot about it


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is an amazing site, and I appreciate it, all mods including the newest ( RNR congrats man) and all of the contributing members. I would have 3 dead P's if it wasn't for this site. I remember when I first got mine and had one P and two pacus :laugh: You guys are amazing!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

ok fine


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

haha n3p still bitter, get over yourself man...

This site definitely saved me when I first bought my sanchezi tho, hot sh*t


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

At first there was nothing...

then Xenon said..let there be spam


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

XENON needs to get at me with these damn p-fury pre shrunk or cotton t shirts! haha what's the deal?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Enough already about the bloody shirts!!!! JESUS man I thought you were going to make one with a fruit of the loom shirt and a magic marker anyway???


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i am! still gotta go to walmart and get some and a sharpie...either way, i still want a f*cking official shirt though DAMN! can a member get what's advertised? this is blasphemous! and dont raise your texts at me boy!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ms_natt


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

hannibal


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

are we just shouting out random names now?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess so or the assumption I had was that people were stating who they felt started P-Fury or contributed a great deal to it. I dunno it looks like the point of why I brought this thread back is lost. Ah well the thought was there I guess.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I guess so or the assumption I had was that people were stating who they felt started P-Fury or contributed a great deal to it. I dunno it looks like the point of why I brought this thread back is lost. Ah well the thought was there I guess.


njpiranha


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

AHHH KELLY CLARKSON!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Here is the complete history of Piranha Fury from the archives at P-Fury Headquarters:

THE OFFICIAL HISTORY OF P-FURY


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wasnt hannibal the venezuelan guy who chavez had killed a few years ago?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i do recall a member called hannibal but haven't seen him for ages. 
and i do not know of any killings. i turn a blind eye to such things which do not concern me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bump
Learn your history!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

post whore


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I cant believe xerox had time to invent the photocopier AND run a successful pirianha/spam forum..

What a guy!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

No0dles said:


> yeah i remember that i never joined at that point cause i was still living with my parents and in school and i rarely ever went on the internet for anything *until early 2003 that's when i got addicted to sitting on my ass and jerkin off to porn sites*...and in dec. 03 i finally joined!
> 
> good sh*t xenon! thanks a lot for everything. i'm still gonna donate tier1 im waiting for some things to go through but i haven't forgot about it


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hahaha I remember back in 03 post whoring was a consistent argument in the lounge. It seems to have been squashed even though you post whore's are still out there with your 1 word posts or even less just adding a smiley







. I got out of the hobby for a few years but recently acquired a 90 gallon cichlid setup, 10 gallon planted shrimp setup and a 55 Gal with a bearded Dragon. I think I'm a lifer on this site. I've tried other forums but they just do not compare. I stopped keeping Piranha's and this is still my primary source for any questions or concerns relating to the hobby.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> wasnt hannibal the venezuelan guy who chavez had killed a few years ago?


Hannibal was killed? I know he hasnt been here for a while, but i never knew why. He was a wery knowlageable keeper too with a sweet collection including a S. nevernisis


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hannibal chavez killings? wtf!? im confused! someone fill us in


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah Mr.Hannibal was killed I remember reading that. Let me dig up the thread.

Removed link-


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

you bastard..... this is the 4th time i got rick rolled!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Owned








If you trust any link by E-Thug anymore you are a better man than eye


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^ Owned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 second time in 2 days


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

same here









hate you E-THUG


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fixed


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for the Rick Rolls, I got P-Man nicely via private message aswell. Anyways sorry and Im done rock rolling..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That was still funny as hell during the Math thread but take me awhile to trust one of your links!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Just put your cursor over the link but dont click then glance at the bottom left of your computer screen. It will tell you what the link is.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> wasnt hannibal the venezuelan guy who chavez had killed a few years ago?


 Nope, he's doing just fine.

He got married recently and had to get rid of his Ps when he moved, that's probably why he doesn't come here any more.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> Sorry for the Rick Rolls, I got P-Man nicely via private message aswell. Anyways sorry and Im done rock rolling..


Yeah you did get me pretty damn good!









By the way, I haven't read a single other post on this thread, but if ya really wanna know how P-Fury got started, here's the REAL facts!

Thousands of years ago, there was a ruler of a planet far beyond our galaxy.
He found Earth, and decided to take thousands of members of his planet and tie them up around volcanos.
He then exploded the volcanos... which distributed the souls of these people throughout the atmosphere.

Some of the souls landed on rocky soil, where they withered up and died.
Some of the souls landed on sandy soil where they quickly sprouted, and then died due to the scorching sun.
Some of the souls landed on soil amongst the thorns, where the thorns grew up and choked out the souls.
However, some of the souls landed on fertile soil, and bore fruit that became what we know today as "Piranha-Fury."

There was a forum called "Piranha Information" which Xenon told members to not view.
It was referred to as "The Forum of Knowledge."
However, ksls went into this forum anyway, and then enticed mattones to do the same.
Xenon was infuriated with the disobedience!
He cast the members out of the "Forum of Knowledge" and left them to create their own forums.

Soon, petty forums like "Chicks with Guns" and "A Quick Head's Up" were formed.
The spamming was sickening.
Xenon saw this, and was very upset.
He sent down his only son, Grosse Gurke to turn things around.

Grosse underwent much blasphemy and criticizm... but stood firm to his duty.
He was crucified, died, and was buried.
On the third day he rose again, in fulfillment of the scriptures.

We now, thanks to the dedication of Xenon and Grosse Gurke, as well as the 12 apostles (I mean "Moderators) we have what we know today as "Piranha-Fury."
A place where people can come from all over to revel in the world of the almighty piranha.

Amen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hahah im so atheist!

agnostic-atheist*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess P-Man's been drinking "holy water" again


----------

